# 9-16 Vero



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Reason #1 why not to have a platform on your boat. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Nice report but I would rather have pictures. Reading is a little tough today


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan,

Who said you could fish Vero...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Who did.. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

> Jan,
> 
> Who said you could fish Vero...


He told me you did. Not true? :-/


----------

